
AI generates ultra-realistic fashion models from head to toe - myth_drannon
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2019/05/01/this-ai-generates-ultra-realistic-fashion-models-from-head-to-toe/
======
rohan1024
This is cool but I am not sure how they are going to make these models wear
new line of clothes without which this is pretty much useless. Am I missing
something here?

~~~
gmiller123456
As with most AI stuff done today, this is mostly academic, and not really
intended to produce a commercially viable product.

------
twright
Link to release (no paper or implementation details):
[https://datagrid.co.jp/all/release/386/](https://datagrid.co.jp/all/release/386/)

I find GAN gifs like the one in the release oddly mesmerizing. I watched it
for a bit looking for funny anatomy (differently shaped hands, unusual feet).

They can generate the body, is it simple enough now to superimpose apparel on
to the generated fashion models?

